# Archery Stabilizer Weights



## lpeedin (Jun 10, 2014)

My archery friends are buying these as fast as I can make them. 

Can you guess what I'm making them from? 




Often times an archer will want more weight (these are 1oz each) than will stack on a single set screw. I pin 4 together with a spring pin to make joint weights. 




Since these are stainless, I'm going to try my hand at powder coating this batch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 10, 2014)

Different heat will give you some nice color


----------



## melsdad (Jun 12, 2014)

I like the idea of pinning them together!!

If there stainless just polish them. Unless some are for hunting buddies and not solely target archers.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 13, 2014)

melsdad said:


> I like the idea of pinning them together!!
> 
> If there stainless just polish them. Unless some are for hunting buddies and not solely target archers.



Im making these from stamped out metal that I purchase from a metal shop so they're not stainless. Hunters definitely want the "bling" calmed down. . For a long time target archers have desired them shinny, but now the trend is black. I may even experiment with matching target bow colors. Just another little project to keep an old man's mind occupied.


----------



## hman (Jun 13, 2014)

lpeedin said:


> Im making these from stamped out metal that I purchase from a metal shop so they're not stainless. Hunters definitely want the "bling" calmed down. . For a long time target archers have desired them shinny, but now the trend is black. I may even experiment with matching target bow colors. Just another little project to keep an old man's mind occupied.



First off, congratulations on finding what *should* be a relatively inexpensive source of material! 

As for coloring them, you might want to start off by using one of the commercial steel bluing compounds.  If somebody wants another color, the bloed finish will probably be a better substrate (more "tooth" to hold the paint better) than polished steel.  If you want to go "whole hog," there are several specialized products (such as DuraCoat http://www.lauerweaponry.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=612) that are durable, matte, and come in a variety of "camo" colors.


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 13, 2014)

Tried gun blue on one a few weeks ago but wasn't real pleased with the results. I got my powder coating kit set up today and was really pleased with the results. The gloss black that came with the kit is still too shinny for a hunting setup, but these are most often used on target stabilizers 30+ inches long which won't cut it in a tree stand.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 14, 2014)

Heat them to a dull red and drop them in some A.T.F.
It will give them a bluish black color.
Jake Parker


----------

